# Sunrise



## Bobw235 (Jul 6, 2016)

I've posted other photos from this trip, but this is one of the first that I've processed with Aurora HDR software.  I'm pleased with the result.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2016)

Breathtaking!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 6, 2016)

Such depth!


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thank you.  I was happy with this shot.  It was a great morning to shoot the sunrise.  I was blessed to have some great clouds and not a bit of haze.  It was cold that morning.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 6, 2016)

Wow! Doesn't even look like a photo. I get the feeling I am watching the sun come up in person.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 7, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 7, 2016)

If you ever see one of my photos that you think you'd like to print, please let me know and I'll send you a higher resolution file.  I don't sell my photos (for now).  Just happy if folks get some joy from them.  It's something I'm wrestling with these days, namely where to take my hobby now that I have more time.  Definitely want to get better.


----------



## Raven (Jul 7, 2016)

Beautiful!  Such brilliant colours.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 7, 2016)

Raven said:


> Beautiful!  Such brilliant colours.



Thanks.  When I shot this I lowered the exposure, which helped.  Then I processed in Aurora HDR software, purposely picking a look that brought out the colors even more along with better detail.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 7, 2016)

Beautiful !


----------

